# WONDER TWIN POWERS ACTIVATE!!!!!



## Hobacalypse (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone here ever wanted an evil stunt double? or like a evil twin or somethin?


----------



## L.C. (Aug 29, 2011)

I always wanted a small army of me's. I would get far because i'm one of the most ambitious people i know. I'd be rich in no time if i didn't have to keep bailing myselves out of jail.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 29, 2011)

whiskey sometimes activates my evil twin powers ......... sometimes i'm an invincible force of destruction and mayhem...... other times my powers can be destroyed by either physical violence or the dreaded "holding cell" or "drunk tank"


----------



## MrClean4Ever (Aug 30, 2011)

Or a tree? Watch where you run! I've seen it happen..


----------



## xbocax (Aug 31, 2011)

how is this under "your projects"?


----------



## Hobacalypse (Sep 1, 2011)

xbocax said:


> how is this under "your projects"?


 
Stop naysaying me 
I'm workin on it


----------



## Hobacalypse (Sep 1, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> whiskey sometimes activates my evil twin powers ......... sometimes i'm an invincible force of destruction and mayhem...... other times my powers can be destroyed by either physical violence or the dreaded "holding cell" or "drunk tank"



Wonder drunk powers activate, Extreme chunky Vomit! yellow stain'd longjohns, MudBuTT!!!!
Getting elf'd Fucker
So i threw a rock at him


----------

